

App feedback - new cloud alternative (http://airstream.io) - jrprules
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nityaalabs.airstream
Hello friends, we have our app on Google Play. Would love your feedback on this - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nityaalabs.airstream
Especially on how you would perceive a private cloud solution, where the data-center is replaced by your PC.<p>Yesterday we crossed over 50,000 downloads :)
======
jrprules
Hello, we have our app on Google Play. Would love your feedback. Especially on
how you would perceive a private cloud solution, where the data-center is
replaced by your PC.

Yesterday we crossed over 50,000 downloads :)

